# Is my BFP for real?



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi.

I had ICSI in January due to severe male factor infertility, but a blood test on the 20th January was negative. I had just over 24 hours of bleeding (which was as heavy as a period and started on the 18th January) followed by nearly 2 weeks of spotting. The clinic wasn't quite sure as to why my period was like this but said the result was a definite negative. If the 18th January counts as the first day of my period I am now over 2 weeks late. I was told that I might be a bit late so didn't think anything about it and was just about getting my head round the idea of not having any more children. On Monday I decided that with still no period perhaps I ought to take a test just to make sure, expecting that it would just be negative. To my total shock it came out as a definite positive (the line came up almost instantly and was very dark). I did another one today and got the same result. I phoned the clinic and they spoke to the doctor who said that as the blood test was a definite negative then I must have conceived naturally after treatment, offered their congratulations and asked me to let them know when the baby arrives. But I just can't believe that it's possible for me to be pregnant (we tried to conceive for almost 10 years before having my daughter through ICSI and haven't been using contraception since she was born). Is there anything that could give 2 false positives and do you think that they are right and that I have conceived naturally? Also I still feel like my period is about to start. I have had period like aching with some cramps for over 2 weeks now but no bleeding whatsoever. I'm almost too frightened to believe that the BFP's are true as I'm convinced that there must be some other reason for it and even if it is a genuine BFP something is bound to go wrong. I'm also worried because I stopped taking folic acid when I got the BFN (I started again on Monday).

Sorry about the rambling, I'm feeling rather bewildered at the moment and not quite sure what to think.

Rissa


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds very real !!!

Congratulations 

Go to your docs and ask them if they would do bloods, some will but if you have had such good results I would ring them to say you would like an appointment to see the midwife at sometime 

Enjoy your pregnancy 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Dear Jo,

Thanks for the reassurance. Did another test today, the clearblue digital one and it came up with pregnant 3+ within a minute so I guess I must be pregnant. I've made an appointment with my doctor for next week so I'll see what she suggests. I don't think it will feel really real until the first scan though. So I'm hoping that if she feels that there is still some doubt over when I got pregnant I might not have to wait too long for the 12 week dating scan (as I'm either about 6 or 10 weeks pregnant). Although as the only symptoms I've got at the moment are feeling tired, tingly nipples and a slightly tight waistband on my jeans I suspect that natural conception (and therefore 6 weeks pregnant) is most likely.


----------

